# Half sand half gravel aquariums



## Tolwyen (Oct 4, 2021)

Looking at maybe changing my planted all black gravel aquarium to half sand half gravel so my Corys have some sand to play in. Looking for pictures by those who have the half and half setups for inspiration/ ideas.


----------

